# Mounting Propane Tanks



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

My boat was designed for a 10# horizontal tank under the flip up helm seat...I think.
There is no tank there now.
I 'think' I'd like to go to 2- 17# upright composite tanks, both secured to the rail/stanchions, in some fashion...one online and one a spare. That's a lot of propane por moi.
While not anal/racing about pinching pounds, I am trying to be weight conscious. 
It feeds a gallery stove/oven and rail-mounted grill.

Any recommended mountings, etc?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We ran our former boat with this setup (below) for over a decade without problems, and there's no issue whatever with propane accumulation anywhere near the tanks! We bent the rings (seen at the bottom of the tanks) from 1/2" SS tubing, they were clamped to the vertical stanchion of the stern pulpit.

Secured the tops of the tanks with a bungee cord.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I like that bottom ring support...will see if I have space to mount inside the rail and having some of the deck carry weight.....dunno yet.

Have you looked into maybe getting a larger wheel for your boat?
Looks sweet... Thanks.


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

I like the ring idea, but not sure I would want tanks right under our BBQ. If a leak developed at tank while BBQ was lit..... (OK, propane should go down, but if under pressure?)

Interesting boat. Are those running backstays?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the local metal man fabricate two holders for our composite tanks. I supplied the stainless steel rod. The tanks mount by hooking over the rail then clamping to the stanchions. I'll take some pictures tomorrow with a tank mounted on the boat and post. I did a tracing of the rail and stanchions on cardboard where the tank would mount. He worked off that tracing. They fit pretty well and look professional.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

FreeAgent said:


> I like the ring idea, but not sure I would want tanks right under our BBQ. If a leak developed at tank while BBQ was lit.....
> 
> Interesting boat. Are those running backstays?


Right under is subjective of course, but most every semi-portable bbq grill in America has tanks right under the grill.
I do understand your concern.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

FreeAgent said:


> ...
> 
> Interesting boat. Are those running backstays?





RegisteredUser said:


> ....
> Have you looked into maybe getting a larger wheel for your boat?
> Looks sweet... Thanks.


Thanks.. that's our 'former' boat, a Choate 40 we owned with partners for some 12 years.

Technically they are checkstays, not runners.

.. and now back to our regular programming...


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

RegisteredUser said:


> Right under is subjective of course, but most every semi-portable bbq grill in America has tanks right under the grill.
> I do understand your concern.


You are right about most grills. They do say to keep the spare cylinder away from any source of heat or flame but on our grill, the tank mounts on shelf at base under the main grill. There may be design requirement such as a steel bottom or baffle under the BBQ itself?


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

I would keep it off the rail, but that's because it looks like junk to me.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are two pics of the holder and tank.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it looks a bit trailer park junky, and is also a lot of weight to put on your stern rail. 

If you already have a nice propane locker, why hang them off the stern ala Fred Sanford?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Lazerbrains said:


> I think it looks a bit trailer park junky, and is also a lot of weight to put on your stern rail.
> 
> If you already have a nice propane locker, why hang them off the stern ala Fred Sanford?


Mmm.....The Nor'sea doesn't have a propane locker. Weight wise, the composite tank weighs around 5 pounds, full around 22 to 25 pounds, the holder maybe another 5 to 10 pounds. 30 to 35 pounds tops, I don't consider that much weight.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Jer, I was referring to the OP, who has a propane locker. 

Those weigh less than I would have thought.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

There is no 'locker', just under the seat and open to the front.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lazerbrains said:


> I think it looks a bit trailer park junky, and is also a lot of weight to put on your stern rail.


Perhaps. but it's certainly a safe installation with regard to any leakage....

The weight issue is relative to the boat.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

When staying at swanky marinas, the bottles can be covered with wet towels, undies and Ts clothes pinned to the railing.
Just don't check in as Jed Clampett.
I always thought Elly May was hot....


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

RegisteredUser said:


> When staying at swanky marinas, the bottles can be covered with wet towels, undies and Ts clothes pinned to the railing.
> Just don't check in as Jed Clampett.
> I always thought Elly May was hot....


Wet towels & undies are good, in case of fire.

Re running backstay/checkstays FWIW:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

RegisteredUser said:


> When staying at swanky marinas, the bottles can be covered with wet towels, undies and Ts clothes pinned to the railing.


.. or a badly sun-faded old blue tarp.. 



> I always thought Elly May was hot....


Reckon she was... which puts a new twist on an old debate... Elly May or Mary Ann? (Ginger's already out)


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Faster said:


> .. or a badly sun-faded old blue tarp..
> 
> Reckon she was... which puts a new twist on an old debate... Elly May or Mary Ann? (Ginger's already out)


Mrs. Howe, she had enough money to buy a dozen Mary Ann's Gingers and Elly May.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

But then you have Mrs. Howe.

Nothing's free, and you're talking about _hard_ work.

I'm a straight up Mary Ann guy.


----------

